# adding neutral bar



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Sure. As long as you install it per the bars instructions (drill and tap using the supplied screws).

Not some nasty hack job.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

I used self tappers, did not have any screws supplied, panel is a train wreck old sq d qo


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Like sheet metal screws? If so, that's a no go.

Get some Square D PK kits and keep them in your tool bag.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

I have to go back to do some other work so i will pull them out and drill/tap the holes. Thank you


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

You cannot do what you describe if there is a main before this panel.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

Main breaker is in the panel. Is not a 4 wire feed


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Just because there is a main breaker in the panel and there aren't 4 conductors entering the panel, does not necessarily mean that this is the main panel.

It very well may be, but from what I've read on this site, meter/main combo's are pretty common on the east coast.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

No oc device in the meter


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> It very well may be, but from what I've read on this site, meter/main combo's are pretty common on the east coast.


Not in MA, RI or CT.


----------



## ITW (Jun 16, 2013)

In order to have a ground bar mounted without insulator bases to the panel enclosure that panel must contain the service disconnect switch. That means the enclosure must contain the first means of disconnect for the service entrance conductors to that facility. The grounding and grounded systems cannot come together at any other place than the service disconnect enclosure described here.


----------



## ITW (Jun 16, 2013)

I was thinking neutral bar... a ground bar can be mounted to the enclosure.


----------



## ITW (Jun 16, 2013)

...and should be.


----------



## ITW (Jun 16, 2013)

A neutral bar can only be bonded to the enclosure at the first means of disconnect for the service entrance conductors. 
Seems rather round-about, but if you think on this some it will come to full light for you.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Deep Cover said:


> It very well may be, but from what I've read on this site, meter/main combo's are pretty common on the east coast.


 
Not in Md, DC, or southeastern Pa


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> Not in Md, DC, or southeastern Pa


Probably an unanswerable question but any ideas why?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Hmmm. In post #1 the OP mentions "service entrance panel".

What's all the doubt for?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Unless the bar came with instructions that required machine-screws, I don't see a problem with OPs installation.

The screws are for mounting, not carrying fault current like they would be with a ground bar. As long as the jumper wire to the service neutral is in place, it seems compliant.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I am really wondering what is going on that he needs to add a neutral bar.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

Big John said:


> The screws are for mounting, *not carrying fault current like they would be with a ground bar.*


Speaking about ground bars... How many ground lugs have you bolted to the side/bottom of a panel thru a 1/4" hole that you drilled yourself?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I am really wondering what is going on that he needs to add a neutral bar.


Old QO panel that's probably overloaded/added to/ no spaces left/ etc.


----------



## P-Electrician (Aug 2, 2012)

3xdad said:


> Old QO panel that's probably overloaded/added to/ no spaces left/ etc.


Pretty much, house is a very small cottage that has been added to over the years . Someone before me stripped out the last space on the neutral bar rendering it unusable. Thats why i added the neutral bar with a #2 copper jumper between the bars. I demoed a 15a circuit that used to feed the bathroom and used the spot for a 20a circuit. Pulled new 12/2 nm to bath. Only serves this bath so i fed the vanity light and exhaust fan off the line side.


----------

